# Best Online Guitar Resources



## thechamp96 (Jan 16, 2008)

I thought I would create a thread where users could post the most helpful guitar resources they have come across while searching the web. 

Helpful, informative and/or creative sites that contain tabs, video lessons, gear reviews, etc. are welcome.



Here are a couple sites to get started:

Tabs: ultimate-guitar.com
Lessons: guitarnoise.com; wholenote.com


Post away!


----------



## natelp (Mar 21, 2008)

justinguitar.com - good lessons, most targeted for beginner or intermediate player but more advanced players might find something of use.

http://nextlevelguitar.com/ - also has some cool lessons, although unlike justin it's not all free. I haven't paid for a subscription, although the site suggests there is some advanced content.

youtube.com - i love searching for videos of other players performing songs I'm learning.


----------

